# andy haldane prep 4 first timers anglian champs and ukbff -70kg muscltalk show



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

im andy haldane im 26 and this is my journal for the under 70 kg ukbff muscletalk championships in bedford 27th june , i also going to do a warm up show on 6th june at the anglian championships in great yarmouth ill upload a couple of pics of me from the last 2 weeks i bulking at min till mid march .................


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

andyhaldane said:


> im andy haldane im 26 and this is my journal for the under 70 kg ukbff muscletalk championships in bedford 27th june , i also going to do a warm up show on 6th june at the anglian championships in great yarmouth ill upload a couple of pics of me from the last 2 weeks i bulking at min till mid march .................


See you at Yarmouth mate, good luck. I'm also bulking for the next 4 weeks, then diet starts, gonna do a long slow diet this time.


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

andyhaldane said:


>


That's pretty lean already, you should be shredded come show time!!


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Where's the legs???


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Looking nice n lean mate

Your wheels seem to be covered in some sort of grey material, need to sort that out mate :lol:


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

cheers m8 ill take some leg pics soon as they recently improved cos normally dont like taking shots of them b4 to be honest


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck with your prep


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

andyhaldane said:


> cheers m8 ill take some leg pics soon as they recently improved cos normally dont like taking shots of them b4 to be honest


And why would that be???

You are obviously pleased with your torso, so why have the opposite feelings towards your legs???

:whistling:


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

well not anymore m8 im concentraiting on gettin them huge they actually ok anyway but obviously need a lot of work to compete!

my training programme and diet had been done by brandon marjoram who recently came 2nd in the ukbff finals under 70 kg and also won the wpf universe under 65kg so with his experience hopefully ill do well


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Geaaar heeadd :laugh:, about time a fella from Corby got on this forum.

look forward to following ya journal mate


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> See you at Yarmouth mate, good luck. I'm also bulking for the next 4 weeks, then diet starts, gonna do a long slow diet this time.


Snap! I'll look out for you both.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

trained back today defo feeling stronger did a lat spread after here it is ..........


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

whats your current diet and supplements looking like ?


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

ill post my diet in a bit it was done by brandon marjoram most my supplements are included on diet sheet anyway m8


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

this my diet at min it has just been changed as wasnt gettin well with first one

ok andy, try this.........just fit the meals in when you can

during the day. but try and get 3 meals in before training.

i havn't put specific times just try to go no more than

two and a half hours between meals.preferably 2.

on rising...5mg creatine, 15 grams glutamine in water,

1 gram vit c, 15mg zinc, vit e tab. any multivatamin/mineral

tablet.

breakfast...3 weetabix with skimmed milk. 50grms blueberries.

whey isolate shake 2 scoops in 500ml water.1 deserspoon of udos oil.

meal 2....whey shake,2 scoops with 2 bananas.

meal 3....150grms chicken stir fried with half an onion and

4 chopped mushrooms.4 ricecakes,any flavour.use 1 cal spray for

stir frying.

train.

after training..2 scoops whey isolate, with 2 apples.make

your own, take to the gym.

meal 4....whey isolate shake, 1 desertspoon udos.

meal 5....whey shake,400grm baked potato.or 125 grams rice.

meal 6....200grams steak,with half a chopped onion.

100 grams of green beans,100 grams of broccoli.

meal 7...1 scoop of pro peptide, just before bed.

you can switch meals 4,5,6 around in any order to suit.

make an effort to drink lots of water. push for 5 litres a day

if you can. get udos oil from holland and barrat.

anything you dont like about this diet mate,

let me know and i'll change it.


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Diet its looking alright, quite a few shakes in there but im guessing its coming down to cost really, hows the training going and those legs coming along nicely?


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

no m8 the reason for shakes is i aint got time to cook all the time so shakes easier the diet is actually changing again so i eating a shake or meal every hour as my metabolism so fast i cant wait 2 hours for food im starving every hour so small meals or isolate shakes every hour is gonna be the way from now on and training comin on ace , i liftin loads for my weight and looking a lot more pumped and legs looking lot better u can see splits in them now even though am still bulking , i got 4 weeks left then i start dieting


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

both pics where took at weekend just gone on fri and sat the 19th and 20th feb


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Still no pics of your wheels mate, how they coming on?


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

defo a lot bigger u can see the cuts in them now aswell even though im still bulking m8 all looking in proportion so far so fingers crossed come show day ill be looking my best


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

looking in really good shape m8,whats ur weight at the mo?


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Looking much leaner this time mate, your last pic btw is that gym in Corby area ?

Might start doing the same thing with my hours, got dodgy working times so meals get ****ed about alot and a shake takes 2 minutes really.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking good mate. Will be doing the 6th June show first timers class if I dont come in on time for the South East. Should be a good show.


----------



## 916brendon (Aug 10, 2009)

Looking good mate, iv been following this journal, Have you started your diet prep yet? And how's them legs? :thumbup1:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Where you gone Andy?

I msg'd you a month ago with no reply! Looks like I might be doing the Anglian show to and very interested to know how your getting on.


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

sorry been busy i started dieting on tuesday going ok weighing in an bout 12st 3lb ill post some pics from bout 2 weeks ago


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

look gd, tiny waist. lack back and leg mass tho.....deadlifts and squats?


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

i do squats and deadlifts but not deadlifts at min i defo need to thinken back and legs though


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

andyhaldane said:


> i do squats and deadlifts but not deadlifts at min i defo need to thinken back and legs though


really wide grip deads added a lot of thickness to mine, tht and heavy ass to grass squats


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

i doing a lot of middle back exercise at min to try thicken it its coming slowly but i do defo lack thickness i am only competing at around 65kg though


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

andyhaldane said:


> i doing a lot of middle back exercise at min to try thicken it its coming slowly but i do defo lack thickness i am only competing at around 65kg though


keep lifting heavy throughout ur prep, keep doing heavy rows.....if u go light ur gona loose thickness quite quickly whilst dieting.......

be sumthin more to address in offseason, uv got another 4.9kgs to put on then to be at top of ur weight class.......thts a nice amount of growing......


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

looking good and dieting seems to be going well !

You got brought up in a convo i was having with craig haldane in the cardigan


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Traps look as though they could use a little work as well IMO.


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

my traps are actuall big when i do trap over but i see what u mean from these photos lol and yes i am still training heavy whilst dieting mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

andyhaldane said:


> my traps are actuall big when i do trap over but i see what u mean from these photos lol and yes i am still training heavy whilst dieting mate


Ha fair enough mate, just looked a little flat in the pics. Delts are looking quality and you have a tiny waist and good abs :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

i am a little flat still defo m8 i need to thicken up ill post a pic of my trap over now m8


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

andyhaldane said:


> i am a little flat still defo m8 i need to thicken up ill post a pic of my trap over now m8


i think from the front ur traps look gd, spec with ur shoulders which id say r ur strongest bodypart, nice tie ins....but from behind ur traps r lacking...this is back to thickness...once tht back thickness comes will be a nice u70kg physique mate


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

cheers for the advice m8 ill keep training hard anyway


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

andyhaldane said:


> cheers for the advice m8 ill keep training hard anyway


no worries pal, defo think u cud do v v well at u70...realli nail ur condition and url b on tht british stage for sure :thumb:


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

yes well i being trained by brandon marjoram for it and he came 2nd in last years ukbff finals under 70 kg so i got a good mentor not sure if u know him


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking good andy. You still doing the Anglian first timers? Should be in that class if I get in condition!

Where abouts you from?


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

I done the 1st timers anglian last year and took second out of a class of 10, its a great show with a good atmosphere you should do well mate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Agreed traps look much, much better from the front. Keep up the good work


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

yes i am dieting for anglian show now for 9 weeks and doing first timers then 3 weeks after the muscletalk ukbff show in bedford in the under 70 kg class


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

andyhaldane said:


> yes i am dieting for anglian show now for 9 weeks and doing first timers then 3 weeks after the muscletalk ukbff show in bedford in the under 70 kg class


Might as well stay in shape 1 extra week and do the lincolnshire and peterborough the week after the bedford.


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

front shots are fine andy as you keep showing :yawn: contests are not won on chest alone bud, back and legs back and legs! wheres the calves? and hams? :cool2:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Looking good mate, just wondering, how tall are you? Look immense for a under 70kg competitor


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

hey willsey yes i am still doing the anglian first timers i not far off ready anyway to be honest and i got 7 weeks left ..........

and bigjoe i am looking to qualify from under 70kg for the uk finals so if that happens i cant compete in another federation or ukbff will make me requalify which i dont wanna have to do but if i dont qualify then il prob will do them comps .........

ane merat i am 5ft 6inch so not very tall but prob at the top end of the under 70kilo guys as most them between 5ft 2 n 5 ft 6


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

No updates??


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking good mate, im sure you will do well at the show. It doesnt look like I will come in on time for this one but will go and watch hopefully and show you some support


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Still touch and go if I'll make it


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Still touch and go if I'll make it


What class will you be doing Joe?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Open Mr's


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

here some pics 5 days out !! weighing 11st 10lb


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Best of luck mate, I think u hav a reali nice physique, jus a touch more leg thickness still needed but apart from tht for u70s ur carry nice amount of muscle n v well balanced  , fingers crossed it will b rewarded with nice big trophy x


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking mint Andy.....I shall be cheering for you on Sunday


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Looking good mate, see you there on Sunday.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Well done mate looked good got a few pics should be proud of 3rd nice one


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

OJay said:


> Well done mate looked good got a few pics should be proud of 3rd nice one


Well done Andy, was gutted I couldn't make it

looking forward to the pics


----------



## Taylor01 (Mar 28, 2008)

Looked quality mate, 3 call outs was a bit excessive, especially followed by the posedown at the end, you looked about ready to pass out. lol

Good effort tho mate, and a well deserved trophy


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Taylor01 said:


> Looked quality mate, 3 call outs was a bit excessive, especially followed by the posedown at the end, you looked about ready to pass out. lol
> 
> Good effort tho mate, and a well deserved trophy


X2 ^^^^

Your class was cruel mate. I didn't envy you up there after all those call outs, and the excessively long pose down. Well done, even though you were fit to drop at the end of it all.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah I thought that too......but you easily outposed everyone else on stage!

Congrats on your place...well deserved! Hope you enjoyed the food and booze afterwards?


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

haha cheers everyone it was hard work i watched video back and it was actually 4 call outs on the trot followed by a totally long posedown lol what a nightmare i seriously nearly just fell im so buzzing with 3rd place as i was lightest out the lot by quite a bit it was defo a hard 1st timers line up but i managed to nail it cheers for comments everyone u looked great 2 joe where did u come?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

andyhaldane said:


> haha cheers everyone it was hard work i watched video back and it was actually 4 call outs on the trot followed by a totally long posedown lol what a nightmare i seriously nearly just fell im so buzzing with 3rd place as i was lightest out the lot by quite a bit it was defo a hard 1st timers line up but i managed to nail it cheers for comments everyone u looked great 2 joe where did u come?


Only managed 6th mate, was some good competition, just what I needed really, motivated to rip up serious during next 4 weeks, till next shows.


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

big congrats, for first time onstage u look awesome


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

cheers o jay nice pics any chance u could do me favour e mail me them ? my address is [email protected] thanks


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Mate I gt loads each one bout 3mb at least. Ur doing Bedford same as me aren't ya?


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

oh right never mind if u get a chance to put any other with me in on fb or here m8 let me know cheers and yer i doing bedford show m8


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ill get ya a cd of em at the show mate a lot easier to sort then cool?

Ollie


----------



## andyhaldane (Jan 7, 2010)

yea if u dont mind doing that mate that would be sound cheers


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

NO probs mate


----------

